
Yahoo confirms major breach that could be the largest hack of all time - adventured
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-hack-by-state-sponsored-actor-biggest-of-all-time-2016-9
======
milkytron
> user account information was stolen from the company’s network in late 2014

The fact that it's taken two years for a statement to be made is horrific. Now
I'm not sure if it took them this long to find out that this happened, or if
they decided to keep their lips sealed until now, but either way it looks
terrible for their company. I'm sure their valuation is going to take a hit
for this, and I hope no one has been harmed as a result of this breach.

------
ninju
I wonder if dectection/knowledge of the breach came about due the examination
of the Yahoo assets as part of the upcoming merger by Verzion

